# Can goats eat oak leaves?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all,
We are going to a friends house tomorrow to cut down some oak trees and I was wondering if goats can eat oak leaves. There will be lots of big branchs full of leaves and I know my goaties would LOVE them!!!! :thumb: 
Thanks! :thankU:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine eat oak leaves just fine. They really do love them! 
Just remember too much of any new food can cause scours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Logan.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes they are fine. As mentioned introduce slowly or you could get diet induced scouring


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! I'm sure my goaties will LOVE getting a little treat in the morning!!! :laugh:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Oak leaves seem to be one of my goaties' favorites!


----------

